# Nelsonville Results



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

*Overall*

1. Ribs & Bibs (Congrats to Old Dave and Mike - First GC)
2. Blazen BBq
3. Fat Boys Southern
4. Bar B Quau
5. Great Lakes BBq
6. Extreme Roasters
7. Rolling Smoke BBq
8. Dr. Chuckie
9. Pennsylvania Posse
10. Rub Me Tender

*Chicken*

1. Fat Boys Southern
2. *North Coast BBQ*  =D>  =D>  =D> 
3. Big D's BBQ
4. Bar b Quau
5. OD on BBQ
6. Great Lakes BBQ
7. Pennsylvania Posse
8. Rub Me Tender
9. Ribs & Bibs
10. Getta Que BBQ

*Ribs*

1. Fat Boys southern
2. Bar B Quau
3. The Frying Pan
4. Blazen BBq
5. Jimmy's Hog Pen
6. Cockeye BBQ
7. Dr. chuckie
8. Rub Me tender
9. Ribs & Bibs
10. Up in Smoke BBQ

*Pork*

1. Extreme Roasters
2. Ribs & Bibs
3. Freestate Smokers
4. Great Lakes BBq
5. Rolling Smoke bbq
6. Dr. Chuckie
7. Wild Bill BBQ
8. All Day Smoke
9. *North Coast BBQ*  =D>  =D>  =D> 
10. Blazen BBQ

*Brisket*

1. Blazen BBQ
2. Ribs & Bibs
3. Fat Boys Southern
4. Pigs, pegs and Pellets
5. Rolling Smoke
6. All day Smoke
7. Blacksmith BBQ
8. Extreme Roasters
9. Blue ridge Mountain BBQ
10. Suzie's Q

*Dessert*

1. Bar B Quau (perfect 180)
2. Wild Bill BBQ
3. the Frying Pan
4. All Day Smoke
5. Suzie's Q
6. Life Saving BBq
7. Big D's BBq
8. Rub Me Tender
9. Fat Boys Southern
10. Up In Smoke BBq

*Lamb*

1. Bar B Quau
2. Jimmies Hog Pen
3. Rub Me Tender
4. Pigs, Pegs and Pellets
5. Fat Boys Southern
6. Dig the Pig
7. Life Saving BBq
8. Extreme roasters
9. Suzie's Q
10. Big D's BBQ


----------

